# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ >  Օլիմպիական խաղեր. Լոնդոն 2012

## Moonwalker

Մոտ կես ժամից Լոնդոնում կսկսվի *30-րդ ամառային օլիմպիական խաղերի* բացման արարողությունը: Մասնակցելու են 204 երկրների շուրջ 12 500 մասնակիցներ:

Մերոնք մասնակցելու են հետևյալ կազմով՝

Հուլիսի 28

Հովհաննես Դավթյան, ձյուդո` 60կգ (12։30)Արթուր Դավթյան, մարմնամարզություն (14։00)Նորայր Բախտամյան, 10մ օդամղիչ ատրճանակ (15։00)Անդրանիկ Հակոբյան, բռնցքամարտ (մրցելույթի ժամը կպարզի վիճակահանությունից հետո
Հուլիսի 29

Արմեն Նազարյան, ձյուդո` 66կգ (12։30)Անահիտ Բարսեղյան, 100մ, թիկնալող (13։00)
Հուլիսի 31

Միքայել Քոլոյան, 100մ լող, ազատ ոճ (13։00)Առաքել Միրզոյան, ծանրամարտ, 69կգ (22։00)
Օգոստոսի 1
Մելինե Դալուզյան, ծանրամարտ, 60կգ (16։30)Տիգրան Մարտիրոսյան ծանրամարտ, 77կգ (22։00)
Օգոստոսի 3
Արա Խաչատրյան, ծանրամարտ, 85կգ (22։00)Վարդան Փահլևանյան և Արսեն Սարգսյան (երկուն էլ ` հեռացատկ), ժամը (22։50)
Օգոստոսի 4
Նորայր Վարդանյան, ծանրամարտ, 94 կգ (22։00)
Օգոստոսի 5

Նորայր Բախտամյան, ատրճանակ` 50 մ (12։00)Արսեն Ջուլֆալակյան հ/հ ըմբշամարտ, 74 կգ (16։00)Հռիփսիմե Խուրշուդյան, ծանրամարտ, +75 կգ (18։30)
Օգոստոսի 6

Յուրի Պատրիկեև, հ/հ ըմբշամարտ, ծանր քաշ (16։00)
Օգոստոսի 7

Հովհաննես Վարդերեսյան (66 կգ) և Արթուր Ալեքսանյան (96 կգ), երկուսն էլ` հ/հ ըմբշամարտ, (16։00)
Օգոստոսի 8

Մելիք Ջանոյան, նիզակի նետում (22։05)
Օգոստոսի 9
Քրիստինե Հարությունյան, նիզակի նետում (22։05)
Օգոստոսի 10

Արման Երեմյան, թաեքվոնդո, 80 կգ (12։15)Միհրան Ջաբուրյան, ազատ ոճի ըմբշամարտ, 55 կգ (16։00)
Օգոստոսի 11

Հաջիմուրադ Նուրմոհամեդով, ազատ ոճի ըմբշամարտ, 84 կգ (16։00)
Օգոստոսի 12

Դավիթ Սաֆարյան, ազատ ոճի ըմբշամարտ, 66 կգ , (11։00)

Հուսանք մենք էլ մեդալների այս 304 հավաքածուներից անմասն չենք մնա ՝


Հ.Գ. Վատ նորություններ էլ կան արդեն. հնարավոր է, որ *Տիգրան Մարտիրոսյանը լքի Օլիմպիական խաղերը*:

----------

Arpine (28.07.2012), lampone (28.07.2012), Varzor (30.07.2012), yerevanci (28.07.2012), Նաիրուհի (28.07.2012), Նարե91 (27.07.2012)

----------


## lampone

Ինչքան տանջվեցի այդպես էլ չկարողացա տղամարդկանց հրաձգությունը նայել - ոչ հեռուստացույցով, ոչ էլ համացանցով.  ամեն ինչ գտա բացի դրանից  :Sad:  արդար չէ

Իսկ Տիգրան Մարտիրոսյանը հաստատ չի մասնակցի խաղերին` մեջքի վնասվածքի պատճառով  :Cray:   Հույսով եմ` վնասվածքը լուրջ չի, և Տիգրանը շուտ կապաքինվի

----------

Varzor (30.07.2012)

----------


## fanaid

Ինչպես միշտ մենք օտարներին ենք օգուտ բերում, համենայնդեպս ուրախալի լուր է
http://www.armenianweekly.com/2012/0...ld-for-russia/

----------

Varzor (30.07.2012)

----------


## Նարե91

էսօրվա ծանրամրտն իրոք արժի նայել.... Առաքելին հաջողություն ու տոկունություն շաաաատ ու շաաատ.... ՈՍԿԻ եմ ուզում :-P

----------

Moonwalker (31.07.2012), Նաիրուհի (31.07.2012)

----------


## Նարե91

Ի դեպ էստեղ գրված է , որ Մելինե Դալուզյանը մրցելու է 16:30-ին, բայց էդպես չէ: 18:30-ին է լինելու:

----------


## Vaio

Առաքել Միրզոյանի ելույթը, մեղմ ասաց, ԱԲՍՈՒՐԴ էր!!!

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ի դեպ էստեղ գրված է , որ Մելինե Դալուզյանը մրցելու է 16:30-ին, բայց էդպես չէ: 18:30-ին է լինելու:


18:30 Լոնդոնի ժամով, Երևանի ժամով 16:30-ին

----------


## Նարե91

> 18:30 Լոնդոնի ժամով, Երևանի ժամով 16:30-ին


Չէ սխալ եք ասում...16:30-ին միացրեցի չկար... նոր գովազդը տեսա, որ 18:30-ին է լինելու Երևանի ժամանակով

----------


## John

> 18:30 Լոնդոնի ժամով, Երևանի ժամով 16:30-ին


Եղբա'յր, Լոնդոնի ժամով 18:30ը Երևանում 20:30 ա  :Wink:

----------

Նարե91 (01.08.2012)

----------


## Նարե91

ի դեպ արդեն սկսվել է... Աստված մեր մարզուհու հետ

----------


## laro

Կրկին ձախողում....հրումից զրո ստացավ  :Sad:  Պոկումին էլ  փայուն ելույթ չունեցավ. 111կգ....լավ չի  :Sad:

----------


## Vaio

Հայերը շատ վատ մարզավիճակում են, ի սկզբանե էլ ոչինչ չեմ ակնկալել այս օլիմպիադայից, ձախողումների պատասխանատուներն էլ թող ԼՈՒՐՋ մտածեն ու հետևություններ անեն:

----------

lampone (02.08.2012), Quyr Qery (03.08.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

Առաքել Միրզոյանը *ֆեյսբուքյան իր էջում* պատասխանել է *Յուրի Վարդանյանի քննադատությանը.

*«Ուրեմն, ինձ համար Յուրիկ Վարդանյանի կարծիքը կարևոր չէ բացարձակապես։ Ինչ վերաբերում ա Գագիկ Ծառուկյանին, ուրեմն ասեմ իմ ժողովուրդ, որ նա այն մարդն է, ով կանգնած է հայ ազգի և սպորտի կողքին, նա մինչ այսօր սխալ որոշում չի կայացրել, նրա բոլոր որոշումները տեղին են եղել և դրական։ Իսկ կասե՞ք, թե ուր էր Յուրիկ Վարդանյանը, որ Ծառուկյանն էր օգնում էր սպորտին և կանգնած էր մեր բոլորի կողքին, կասե՞ք։ Ծառուկյանին և Օգսեն Միրզոյանին թող հանգիստ թողեն։ Ամոթ ա, քննադատելը հեշտ ա»::intelligent_Gagoyi_nstatex@_xckvox_smaylik

 :Huh:

----------

Quyr Qery (04.08.2012)

----------


## Varzor

Ճիշտն ասած էդքան էլ տեղին չի եղել իր պատասխանը, առավել ևս ադեկվատ չի եղել:
Առաքելն ինքն էլ լավ գիտի, թե որոնք են իրական խնդիրները: Բայց Վարդանյանը մի հարցում հաստատ ճիշտ է` Առաքելի կողմից պայքար չտեսանք: Նույնիսկ այն պարագայում, երբ կարող եր կրկնել մոտեցումը (եթե ծնկից վերև չի բարձրացրել` կարող է կրկնել), միևնույն է լքում էր հարթակը:
Անձնական փորձից ելնելով ասեմ, որ էդքան կարճ ժամկետում քաշային կարգ փոխելը` մի քանի շաբաթում 10-12կգ քաշ իջեցնելը բացասաբար է անդրադառնում առանց այն էլ ավելորդ քաշից չտառապող սպորտսմենների պրգանիզմի վրա: Ու ընդհանրապես ԻՀԿ աննորմալ է, երբ պրոֆեսիոնալ մարզիկի քաշը էդքան տատանվում է: Դա խոսում է մարզիչների և բժիշկների ոչ ճիշտ աշխատանքի մասին:

----------


## Moonwalker

Հերթական անբարոյական ու խայտառակ ձախողումը. 85 կգ քաշային Արա Խաչատրյանը 3 անգամ չի կաողացել բարձրացնել 165կգ-անոց ծանրաձողն ու *զրո է ստացել*:

----------

Quyr Qery (04.08.2012), Vaio (05.08.2012), Varzor (03.08.2012), Արէա (03.08.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Հերթական անբարոյական ու խայտառակ ձախողումը. 85 կգ քաշային Արա Խաչատրյանը 3 անգամ չի կաողացել բարձրացնել 165կգ-անոց ծանրաձողն ու *զրո է ստացել*:


Արա Խաչատրյանի պարագայում, ԻՀԿ մի փոքր այլ է վիճակը: Եկեք չմոռանանք, թե աջ ձեռքի ինչպիսի ծանր վնասվածք էր նա սստացել:
Բայց ամեն դեպքում` 0 ստանալը դա ԻՀԿ մարզչական շտաբի սխալ է արդեն: Այս օլիմպիադայի ցավալի օրինաչափությունը միայն դրա մասին է խոսում:

----------


## Արէա

Էս ինչ լոպազություն ա, չեմ հասկանում: Իմ կարճ խելքով ես հասկանում եմ, որ պարապմունքների ժամանակ էլ նման քաշ բարձրացրած չեն լինի, գոնե վերջին մի քանի ամսում, էդ դեպքում ինչի՞ են նման քաշեր պատվիրում, ասա ոտներդ յորղանիդ գյորա մեկնի էլի: Չինացիները գալիս են, միանգամից, ինչ քաշ պատվիրել են, հանգիստ բարձրացնում, թողնում գնում են, զգում ես որ էս մարդիկ պարապմունքների ժամանակ էլ են նման քաշեր բարձրացրել, ու դա նրանց համար արդեն սովորական է: Եթե պարապմունքների ժամանակ, որևէ քաշ, տաս փորձից գոնե ինը չես բարձրացնում, ապա օլիմպիադայի ժամանակ այդ նույն քաշը պատվիրելը հիմարություն ու լոպազություն է, կամ, որ ավելի հավանական է, միանգամից, առանց ջանքեր թափելու, հույսը երջանիկ պատահականության վրա դրած, ոսկու կարաս ընկնելու ագահ ցանկություն:

Կամ, որ ամենահավանականն է, ոչ բարեկեցիկ կյանքի հետևանք՝ ամեն գնով, ու հնարավոր ամենակարճ ճանապարհով բարեկեցիկ կյանքի ձգտում: 
Այ թե որտեղ է թաղված շան գլուխը:

----------

aragats (03.08.2012), Quyr Qery (04.08.2012), Ruby Rue (03.08.2012), Varzor (03.08.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ճիշտն ասած էդքան էլ տեղին չի եղել իր պատասխանը, առավել ևս ադեկվատ չի եղել:
> Առաքելն ինքն էլ լավ գիտի, թե որոնք են իրական խնդիրները: Բայց Վարդանյանը մի հարցում հաստատ ճիշտ է` Առաքելի կողմից պայքար չտեսանք: Նույնիսկ այն պարագայում, երբ կարող եր կրկնել մոտեցումը (եթե ծնկից վերև չի բարձրացրել` կարող է կրկնել), միևնույն է լքում էր հարթակը:
> Անձնական փորձից ելնելով ասեմ, որ էդքան կարճ ժամկետում քաշային կարգ փոխելը` մի քանի շաբաթում 10-12կգ քաշ իջեցնելը բացասաբար է անդրադառնում առանց այն էլ ավելորդ քաշից չտառապող սպորտսմենների պրգանիզմի վրա: Ու ընդհանրապես ԻՀԿ աննորմալ է, երբ պրոֆեսիոնալ մարզիկի քաշը էդքան տատանվում է: Դա խոսում է մարզիչների և բժիշկների ոչ ճիշտ աշխատանքի մասին:


*Յուրի Վարդանյանի պատասխանը.

*«Հուլիսի 1-ին ինձ դիմեց news.am-ի թղթակիցը` Լոնդոնի օլիմպիադայում մեր երիտասարդ ծանրորդի անհաջողության պատճառները մեկնաբանելու խնդրանքով: Անշուշտ, թղթակիցն ինձ դիմել էր ոչ թե որպես քաղաքական կամ պետական գործչի, այլ որպես փորձագետի, պրոֆեսիոնալի, քանի որ բոլորն իրավասու են ինձ համարել պրոֆեսիոնալ այդ ոլորտում և սպորտում ընդհանրապես: Ես զուտ մասնագիտական տեսակետից արտահայտեցի իմ կարծիքը, որին անդրադառնալն այժմ հարկ չեմ համարում: Սակայն իմ բարյացակամ խոսքը, այն էլ` ցավով արտահայտված, որոշ շրջանակներում այլ կերպ ընդունվեց, ավելին` անհիմն քաղաքականացվեց: Որոշ երիտասարդներ, դաստիարակության հետ կապված լուրջ խնդիրներ ունենալով, իրենց գիտելիքներին, խելքին ու մակարդակին անհամապատասխան արտահայտություններ թույլ տվեցին, ընդհուպ այն, թե Վարդանյանը թող չգնար Ամերիկա, մնար էստեղ և երիտասարդներ դաստիարակեր, իսկ եթե գնացել է, ուրեմն խոսելու իրավունք չունի: Նման մոտեցումները համարում եմ անթույլատրելի, և այս կապակցությամբ ուզում եմ մի քանի նկատառում հայտնել:

Առաջին: Կտրականապես անընդունելի է երկրում քաղաքականացնել սպորտը և դրա հետ կապված խնդիրները: Սպորտը մաքրություն է և չպետք է կեղտոտվի որևէ մեկի ամբիցիաներով ու կարճ խելքով:
Երկրորդ: Չի կարելի ցանկացած ոլորտի մասնագիտական բանավեճը տեղափոխել քաղաքական դաշտ:
Երրորդ: Անընդունելի է անհամաձայնությունը որևէ փորձագետի կարծիքի հետ օգտագործել որպես վիրավորանքի կամ այլ՝ անձնական բնույթի շահարկման պատրվակ, եթե անգամ այդ կարծիքի հետ դժվար է համաձայնել:
Չորրորդ: Հարիր չէ հայ երիտասարդներին չհարգել դիմացինի, տվյալ դեպքում` ընդդիմախոսի տարիքն ու անցած ճանապարհը, էլ ավելի հարիր չէ այդ անցած ճանապարհում փնտրել մութ էջեր, մանավանդ երբ դրանք չկան (բազմիցս առիթ եմ ունեցել ներկայացնել հանրությանը թե՛ իմ Ամերիկա մեկնելու, թե՛ վերադառնալու պատճառները):
Հինգերորդ: Անթույլատրելի եմ համարում իմ մասնագիտական եզրակացությունն օգտագործել որպես անձնական-քաղաքական հարաբերությունների պարզման մոտիվ. Գագիկ Ծառուկյանի հետ ես որևէ անձնական խնդիր կամ տարաձայնություն չունեմ, տարաձայնություն ունեմ և կունենամ իր ղեկավարած ոլորտի հարցերում, որոնց մեջ ես, ի տարբերություն նրա, պրոֆեսիոնալ եմ»:

----------

Ambrosine (14.08.2012), Vaio (05.08.2012), Varzor (03.08.2012)

----------


## John

> Առաքել Միրզոյանը *ֆեյսբուքյան իր էջում* պատասխանել է *Յուրի Վարդանյանի քննադատությանը.
> 
> *«Ուրեմն, ինձ համար Յուրիկ Վարդանյանի կարծիքը կարևոր չէ բացարձակապես։ Ինչ վերաբերում ա Գագիկ Ծառուկյանին, ուրեմն ասեմ իմ ժողովուրդ, որ նա այն մարդն է, ով կանգնած է հայ ազգի և սպորտի կողքին, *նա մինչ այսօր սխալ որոշում չի կայացրել, նրա բոլոր որոշումները տեղին են եղել և դրական*։ Իսկ կասե՞ք, թե ուր էր Յուրիկ Վարդանյանը, որ Ծառուկյանն էր օգնում էր սպորտին և կանգնած էր մեր բոլորի կողքին, կասե՞ք։ Ծառուկյանին և Օգսեն Միրզոյանին թող հանգիստ թողեն։ Ամոթ ա, քննադատելը հեշտ ա»::intelligent_Gagoyi_nstatex@_xckvox_smaylik


հեչ դուրս չեկավ էս պատասխանը, ասա ի՞նչ ես դու քեզնից ներկայացնում, որ պատասխանես Յուրի Վարդանյանի ՏԵՂԻՆ քննադատությանը: ԳՈՐԾՈՎ կարգին տղեն կփորձի ապացուցել, որ էս ամեն ինչը պատահականություն է, ոչ թե օրինաչափություն: Իսկ ընդգծածս մասը... դե բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ մարդը սխալական է, իսկ եթե մեկը կա, որ սխալ որոշում կյանքում չի կայացրել, իր առաջին սխալը տենց բան մտածելն ա, իսկ եթե ուրիշն է մեկի մասին արտահայտվում, որ ոչ մի սխալ որոշում չի արել՝ ստեղ արդեն ստրկության ու պատվերի հոտ է գալիս... ես Առաքելի մասին իր ելույթներից հետո ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ արտահայտել, ավելին՝ չեմ էլ մտածել, մարդ ենք, պատահում է, բայց այ էս խոսքերից հետո սկսեցի չհարգել իրան, ինքը հերիք չի մի մե~ծ զրո գրեց Հայաստանի դրոշի դիմաց, հլը մի բան էլ կպնողական տոնով է արտահայտվում մի ամբողջ 15 հանրապետությունների 80-ական թվականների պարծանքի, լեգենդի, հազար ու մի ռեկորդների հեղինակի մասին, ով ընդամենը օբյեկտիվորեն քննադատում է իրեն...

----------

Lem (04.08.2012), Nimra (03.08.2012), Quyr Qery (04.08.2012), Sagittarius (03.08.2012), Vaio (05.08.2012), Varzor (03.08.2012)

----------


## Varzor

Էս խմորը հին է, շատ ջուր է քաշել, ու դեռ էլի կքաշի:
ԻՀԿ ստեղ առկա են նաև ՄԻրզոյան-Վարդանյան տարաձայնությունները:
Ինչևէ Վարդանյանի կողմից արված քննադատությունը լրիվ տեղին է եղել` իրավունք ունի որպես սպորտի, առավելև ևս ծանրամարտի ոլորտում փառահեղ հաջողությունների հասած ու մեծ ուղի անցած մարզիկ:
Ինչ կապ ունի որտեղ էր ու ինչ էր անում? Դրանից որպես ծանրորդ իր արժանիքներն ու հաջողությունները, նչպես նաև գիտելքիները չեն պակասում ու նվազում: Առաքել ՄԻրզոյանի մեջ խոսել են զուտ անձնական ամբիցիաները, որոնք բացարձակապես տեղի չէին:

Այնուամենայնիվ հուսնաք, որ սա չի վերածվի հայկական ավանդական անիմաստ սկզբունքային հակադրության և բոլորն էլ համապատասխան հետևություններ կանեն, որպեսզի հնարավորիս բացառեն նման ձախողումները:

Էս տարի մեր ազգն էնքան շատ ունի գոնե սպորտային հաղթանակների ոգևորության կարիք...

----------


## Sagittarius

Սրանցից ոչ մեկին անձամբ չեմ ճանաչում ու իրենց անձնական հաշիվները ինձ համար զրո ա. ինձ համար կա միայն Ա-Վարդանյան, Բ-Հավաքականի մարզիչ /անունը չգիտեմ/, Ճ-Միրզոյան

Բ-ն բացահայտ ձախողվել ա, քանի որ ոչ միայն Ճ-ն, այլև մինչև հիմա բոլոր ծանրորդներն են զրո գրել. նման պարագայում «անբավարար» գնահատական կարող է տալ ցանկացած մարդ, նույնիսկ ինձ նման՝ ծանրամարտից հեռու կանգնած: 
Ա-ն էլ լրիվ օբյեկտիվորեն արձանագրել ա ձախողումը ու Բ-Ճ&Co.-ի ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալիզմը, և հաշվի առնելով առաջինիս անցած ճանապարհը և փորձը /որը Բ-Ճ&Co.-ից միասին վերցրած շատ է/, Ա-ն ամբողջովին ունի դրա իրավունքը: Ճ-ն էլ, որ Ա-ի համեմատ դեռ սոսկա ա են բանից անում, փոխանակ նստի ու սուսուփուս Ա-ի տեսագրությունները դիտի, մի երկու բան սովորի, լեզվին ա տալիս: Ա-ն էլ իր հերթին իր պատասխանով սիրուն հասկացրել ա, որ արդեն կոլեկտիվ ձևով լեզվին են տալիս:

----------

Lem (04.08.2012), Quyr Qery (04.08.2012), Vaio (05.08.2012), Արէա (03.08.2012), Նաիրուհի (03.08.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էդքանը հերիք չի, Սամվել Խաչատրյանը, Հոկսեն ու Առաքել Միրզոյանները հարցազրույց են տվել BBC-ին: Դե արի ու մի ասա, այ ախմախներ, որ երկու բառ անգլերեն չեք կարողանում իրար կապել, ինչի՞ եք խոսում ու խայտառակվում: Ասեիք, անգլերեն չգիտենք, քաշվեիք կողքի, պարտադի՞ր ա անգլերենի փայլուն գիտելիքներդ ի ցույց աշխարհի դնեիք  :Angry2:

----------

Lem (04.08.2012), Moonwalker (04.08.2012), Quyr Qery (04.08.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Արդեն ապահովված արծաթ ունենք:* :Yahoo: 
Կիսաեզրափակչում հաղթելով ադրբեջանցի Էմին Ահմադովին, մեր Արսեն Ջուլֆալակյանը դուրս է գալիս եզրափակիչ: :Jpit: 
Սպասենք ոսկուն: :Love:  Եզրափակիչում Արսենի մրցակիցն է ռուսաստանցի Ռոման Վլասովը:

----------

Arpine (05.08.2012), My World My Space (05.08.2012), Quyr Qery (05.08.2012), Ruby Rue (05.08.2012), Sagittarius (05.08.2012), Արէա (06.08.2012)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> *Արդեն ապահովված արծաթ ունենք:*
> Կիսաեզրափակչում հաղթելով ադրբեջանցի Էմին Ահմադովին, մեր Արսեն Ջուլֆալակյանը դուրս է գալիս եզրափակիչ:
> Սպասենք ոսկուն: Եզրափակիչում Արսենի մրցակիցն է ռուսաստանցի Ռոման Վլասովը:


Աաաա, կյանքումս առաջին անգամ ըմբշամարտ էի նայում, ու առաջին անգամ էլ ճվացել եմ ինչ-որ սպորտ նայելուց…  :Blush:  
Հզոր էր Արսեն, հուսանք ոսկի կունենանք վերջապես…

Հ.Գ. Մեր Հռիփսիմեն էլ բայց վատը չի, մնացածի համեմատությամբ «ծիտա» … Իրենից առաջ գտնվողներից մին. 20-30կգ թեթև է

----------

Արէա (06.08.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

*+1 բրոնզ Հռիփսիմե Խուրշուդյանից:* :Yahoo:

----------

Arpine (05.08.2012), Quyr Qery (05.08.2012), Ripsim (05.08.2012), Sagittarius (05.08.2012), Vaio (05.08.2012), Արէա (06.08.2012), Նաիրուհի (06.08.2012), Շինարար (05.08.2012)

----------


## Նարե91

Էնքան գոռացի, ձայնս կտրվեց... անչա՜փ ուրախ եմ... Տեսանք իրական պայքար ծանրաձողի հետ, որը մինչ այդ ոչ մի ծանրորդի մոտ չէինք տեսել... Կեցցեեեեեեեե Հռիփսիմեեեեեեեն... խոսքեր չեմ գտնում ուրախությունս արտահայտելու... ի վերջո մեր դրոշն էլ օդում տեսանք... ուռռռռռռռռռռա

----------

Arpine (06.08.2012), Արէա (06.08.2012), Նաիրուհի (06.08.2012)

----------


## Vaio

> Արա Խաչատրյանի պարագայում, ԻՀԿ մի փոքր այլ է վիճակը: Եկեք չմոռանանք, թե աջ ձեռքի ինչպիսի ծանր վնասվածք էր նա սստացել:
> Բայց ամեն դեպքում` 0 ստանալը դա ԻՀԿ մարզչական շտաբի սխալ է արդեն: Այս օլիմպիադայի ցավալի օրինաչափությունը միայն դրա մասին է խոսում:


Եթե վնասվածք ուներ, թող չմասնակցեր, ինչի մասինա խոսքը:

----------


## Vaio

ԲՀԿ-ի մամուլի քարտուղարի և Առաքել Միրզոյանի պատասխանները էժանագին են, մանթո, աբիժնիկ պատասխաններ են: 

 Յուրի Վարդանյանը շատ լավ մեկնաբանելա:

----------

Quyr Qery (05.08.2012), Varzor (06.08.2012)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Ափսոս, որ չտարանք ոսկին, էհ, բայց դե ոչինչ, շնորհավորում եմ Արսենին ու մեզ բոլորիս, հալալ է իրան:  :Wink: 
Ժող իսկ Արթուր Ալեքսանյանը երբ է?  :Love:

----------

Արէա (06.08.2012)

----------


## Vaio

Ջուլֆալակյանը Հայաստանին պարգևեց արծաթե մեդալ, շատ լավ է, շնորհավոր: 

Մրցակիցը` Վլասովը, իսկապես ուժեղ էր:

----------


## Arpine

Ուռաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա :Yahoo: 
Էսա սկսելու եմ հավատալ աչքին, նավսելուն, սուրճի բաժակին ու էլի տենց ինչքան զիբիլ կա սկսելու եմ հավատալ :LOL: : Մեր տանը մի խումբ երեխեքի հետ ծանրամարտը նայում էինք, որ ուրիշներն էին լինում էս երեխեքը ճվում էին <նավս, նավս> ու չէր ստացվում :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

> Եթե վնասվածք ուներ, թող չմասնակցեր, ինչի մասինա խոսքը:


ՉԷ, վնասվածք հենց մրումների ժամանակ չուներ, ուղղակի ԻՀԿ չէր հասցրել վերականգնվել ձեռքի ծանր վնասվածքից հետո:
ԻՀԿ լրիվ ""նա ուռա" էին իրեն տարել, մեկ էլ տեսար կպներ:

----------

Vaio (06.08.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Ջուլֆալակյանը Հայաստանին պարգևեց արծաթե մեդալ, շատ լավ է, շնորհավոր: 
> Մրցակիցը` Վլասովը, իսկապես ուժեղ էր:


Ու էդ ուժեղ մրցակիցը երկու մրցափուլ միայն պաշտպանվում էր: Լրիվ երևում էր, որ հույսը ծնկած դիրքերի վրա է դրալ: Ի դեպ ծնկած դիրից Վլասովին այս մրցաշարում դեռ չէին գլորել, դրա համար էլ առաջին մրցափուլից հետո ընդհանրապես ոչ մի ակտվություն չցուցաբերեց: Բայց դե դա էլ տակտիկա է` գգրագետ մարզիկը պետք է ձգտի օգտագործել իր ուժեղ կողմերը:
Ամեն դեպքում ափսոս, որ Արսենը ոսկի չտարավ` լրիվ արժանի էր, լրիվ մարտական հաղթանակներով հասավ եզրափակիչ ու միգուցե մի փոքր հաջողությունը չբավականացրեց: Չնայած արդեն կարդացել եմ, որ ասում են, թե Վլասովը ինչ-որ բան էր քսել վրան:
Առաջին հայացքից իրոք որ էդքան հեշտ չի հակադարձ բռվածքից դուրս պրծնելը` դեպի առաջ հակառակորդն է փակում, իսկ դեպի ետ` սեփական ձեռքերը չեն թողնում: Բայց փախավ  :Think:

----------


## Moonwalker

*Մեր հավաքականի երրորդ օլիմպիական մեդալը:*

----------

Arpine (07.08.2012), Nimra (08.08.2012), Quyr Qery (08.08.2012), Ripsim (07.08.2012), Ruby Rue (07.08.2012), Varzor (09.08.2012)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Մեր տղերքը միշտ պիտի թուրքի կամ ադրբեջանցու հետ մրցեն, որ մեդ՞ալ բերեն :LOL: 
Չնայած , ապրե՜ն, ապրե՜ն, շնորհավոր մեզ :Hands Up:

----------

Arpine (07.08.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

> *Մեր հավաքականի երրորդ օլիմպիական մեդալը:*


հանգիստ ոսկու համար էլ կարող էր պայքարեր: Կարծում եմ Արթուրը մոտակա տարիների Հայաստանի մեծագույն մարզիկներից մեկն ա լինելու /ընդամենը 20 տարեկան ա, բայց արդեն իրենից շատ ավելի փորձառուներին ջարդում ա/

----------

Varzor (09.08.2012)

----------


## Nimra

> *Մեր հավաքականի երրորդ օլիմպիական մեդալը:*


իսկ ինչ մեդալ է, բրոնզ, թե արծաթ?

----------


## John

> իսկ ինչ մեդալ է, բրոնզ, թե արծաթ?


Բրոնզ, որը մյուս օլիմպիադայում՝ Բրազիլիայում, կդառնա ՈՍԿԻ, համոզված եմ  :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (14.08.2012), Arpine (08.08.2012), Nimra (08.08.2012), Quyr Qery (08.08.2012), Varzor (09.08.2012)

----------


## Nimra

> Բրոնզ, որը մյուս օլիմպիադայում՝ Բրազիլիայում, կդառնա ՈՍԿԻ, համոզված եմ


 :Ok: հուսանք, բախտի առումով հայերի համար երաշխիք չենք կարող ունենալ :Sad:

----------


## Quyr Qery

Արթուրը ոչ միայն լավ մարզիկ է, այլև հոյակապ մարդ: Ընդամենը 20 տարեկան, ու մեծ ապագայով:
Որտեղ տեսնեմ, ճակատը պաչելու եմ, շուտով կգա Գյումրի: Շնորհավորում եմ իրան, իրա ընտանքին, ու մեզ բոլորիս:
Մի բան էլ, ինքը վերջին 2 մարտը տարել է կոտրված կողով: Հալալ է իրան:

----------

Arpine (08.08.2012), Ruby Rue (10.08.2012), Varzor (09.08.2012)

----------


## Vaio

Քիչ առաջ Հայաստանի դրոշի տակ հանդես էր գալիս ըմբիշ, ազգությամբ դագեստանցի, որի ազգանունը մոտավորապես այսպիսին էր` Մախմուդով: 
Վերջինս խայտառակ արեց մեր պետական դրոշը: Խաղի ընթացքում երկու անգամ հարվածեց մրցակցի շրթունքին, երկրորդ հարվածից հետո արյունահոսություն սկսեց: Զարմանալի է, որ խաղը չդադարեցվեց:

----------


## Gayl

> Քիչ առաջ Հայաստանի դրոշի տակ հանդես էր գալիս ըմբիշ, ազգությամբ դագեստանցի, որի ազգանունը մոտավորապես այսպիսին էր` Մախմուդով: 
> *Վերջինս խայտառակ արեց մեր պետական դրոշը:* Խաղի ընթացքում երկու անգամ հարվածեց մրցակցի շրթունքին, երկրորդ հարվածից հետո արյունահոսություն սկսեց: Զարմանալի է, որ խաղը չդադարեցվեց:


Ֆսյո կործանվեցինք, խայտառակվեցինք,պարոնայք եվրոպացիների աչքերի մեջ չենք կարող նայել:
Լավ ա արել, մեր դրոշի տակ ա կռվում ուրեմն մեր ախպերն ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Քիչ առաջ Հայաստանի դրոշի տակ հանդես էր գալիս ըմբիշ, ազգությամբ դագեստանցի, որի ազգանունը մոտավորապես այսպիսին էր` Մախմուդով: 
> Վերջինս խայտառակ արեց մեր պետական դրոշը: Խաղի ընթացքում երկու անգամ հարվածեց մրցակցի շրթունքին, երկրորդ հարվածից հետո արյունահոսություն սկսեց: Զարմանալի է, որ խաղը չդադարեցվեց:


 :Huh:  Ինչպիսի՜ անթաքույց շովինիզմ:
Հաջիմուրադ Նուրմոհամեդովը հաստատ ավելի վատ հանդես չեկավ քան ասենք դրական արդյունք ցույց տված 38 մարզիկներից 38-րդ տեղը գրաված նիզականետորդուհի Քրիստինե Հարությունյանը: 

Մարդը պայքարում էր, հաղթեց 2008թ. Պեկինի Օլիմպիական խաղերի արծաթե մեդալակիր, 2007թ. աշխարհի փոխչեմպիոն, Յուսուպ Աբդուսալոմովին: Հիմա էլ բրոնզի համար պայքարելու ոչ վատ շանսեր ունի, եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ իրանցին բավական ուժեղ ըմբիշ ա (արդեն խոշոր հաշվով հաղթեց ռուս ըմբիշին ու դուրս եկավ կիսաեզրափակիչ): Հիմա, եթե Աստված տա, բրոնզե մեդալ վաստակի (չեմ ասում,որ հաստատ կվաստակի), ո՞նց ես արդարացնելու ծիծաղելի դիսկրիմինացիադ: Ծիծաղելի, որովհետև ինքը մեղավոր չի, որ մեր երկիրը ավելի լավ այլընտրանք չունենալով իրան ա հրավիրել:

Կոշտ պայքարի մասով էլ, հիշեցնեմ, որ էս գեղարվեստական մարմնամարզություն չի: Ասում ա արյուն էր գալիս: Հունահռոմեական ըմբշամարտի 66 կգ քաշային կարգի օլիմպիական չեմպիոնը եզրափակիչից հետո բառիս բուն իմաստով *աշխարհին «մի աչքով» էր նայում*:

----------

Varzor (14.08.2012)

----------


## Vaio

> Ֆսյո կործանվեցինք, խայտառակվեցինք,պարոնայք եվրոպացիների աչքերի մեջ չենք կարող նայել:
> Լավ ա արել, մեր դրոշի տակ ա կռվում ուրեմն մեր ախպերն ա


Ապեր հարցեր կան ոչ թե ախպերովսկի ձևերով պետքա մտածել, այլ` ցիվիլ, էտիկետի կանոններից ելնելով: 
Ես չեմ ուզում, որ Հայաստանը ուրիշի աչքերում բռի ազգի տպավորություն թողնի, առավելևս, արտասահմանցին նայելով այդ գոտեմարտը շատ չի իմանում, որ նա հայ չէր, նա կարծիքա կազմում հայ ազգի մասին, Հայաստան պետության մասին: 

Այ սենց կարոևր բաներ կան, ու ինչքան շատ հայ սենց մտածի, էնքան լավա մեր երկրի համար!!!

----------


## Vaio

> Ինչպիսի՜ անթաքույց շովինիզմ:


Անկապ կարծիք էր, ոչ մի կապ չունի իմ գրածը "շովինիզմ" հասկացության հետ: հարցը սպորտային էտիկետի մեջա, ոչ թե *ԴԻՏԱՎՈՐՅԱԼ* տաս մարդու բերանը "ջառթես": 




> Հիմա, եթե Աստված տա, բրոնզե մեդալ վաստակի (չեմ ասում,որ հաստատ կվաստակի), ո՞նց ես արդարացնելու ծիծաղելի դիսկրիմինացիադ: Ծիծաղելի, որովհետև ինքը մեղավոր չի, որ մեր երկիրը ավելի լավ այլընտրանք չունենալով իրան ա հրավիրել:


Քո ասացից երևումա, որ դու ԱՄԵՆ ԳՆՈՎ ուզում ես մեդալ... էլ չշարունակեմ: 
Ծիծաղելու բան չկա, իսկ եթե քո համար ծիծաղելու էր, ծիծաղի, առողջությանը օգտակարա ծիծաղելը: 




> Կոշտ պայքարի մասով էլ, հիշեցնեմ, որ էս գեղարվեստական մարմնամարզություն չի:


Ես էլ քեզ հիշեցնեմ, որ իրա արարքի մեջ սպորտային քայլ չկար, ԴԻՏԱՎՈՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ էր, կարաս տեսագրությունը նայես, երկու դեպքում էլ` դիտավորյալ հարվածեց. ու ես ըտեղ ոչ մի պայքար չեմ տեսնում, ըտեղ տգեղ արարքա: 
Պետք չի անիմաստ պաշտպանել, ինչա թե Հայաստանի դրոշի տակա հանդես գալիս...

----------

Varzor (14.08.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ապեր հարցեր կան ոչ թե ախպերովսկի ձևերով պետքա մտածել, այլ` ցիվիլ, էտիկետի կանոններից ելնելով: 
> Ես չեմ ուզում, որ Հայաստանը ուրիշի աչքերում բռի ազգի տպավորություն թողնի, առավելևս, արտասահմանցին նայելով այդ գոտեմարտը շատ չի իմանում, որ նա հայ չէր, նա կարծիքա կազմում հայ ազգի մասին, Հայաստան պետության մասին: 
> 
> Այ սենց կարոևր բաներ կան, ու ինչքան շատ հայ սենց մտածի, էնքան լավա մեր երկրի համար!!!


Vaio ջան, հայ չլինելը ի՞նչ կապ ունի. հայերիս մեջ քի՞չ կան բռի «թաթար-մոնղոլներ»:

----------

Varzor (14.08.2012)

----------


## Vaio

> Vaio ջան, հայ չլինելը ի՞նչ կապ ունի. հայերիս մեջ քի՞չ կան բռի «թաթար-մոնղոլներ»:


Հարցը նրանումնա, որ արտասահմանցին նայումա դրոշին, ոչ թե մարզիկի անուն-ազգանունին ու ստացվումա, որ (տվյալ դեպքում) ոչ հայը հայերի անունը արատավորումա: 

Հ.Գ. Հիշեք խոսքս, էտ արարքի մասին խոսվելու է:

----------


## Gayl

> Ապեր հարցեր կան ոչ թե ախպերովսկի ձևերով պետքա մտածել, այլ` ցիվիլ, էտիկետի կանոններից ելնելով:


Էտքան ծանր մի տար, բա հո հետը սեքս չէ՞ր անելու:Պահի տակ նեռվերը չի հերիքել ու ուզեցել ա մի երկու գրամ հակառակորդի արյունից խմի, խի չէր կարելի՞  :Wink: 



> Ես չեմ ուզում, որ Հայաստանը ուրիշի աչքերում բռի ազգի տպավորություն թողնի, առավելևս, արտասահմանցին նայելով այդ գոտեմարտը շատ չի իմանում, որ նա հայ չէր, նա կարծիքա կազմում հայ ազգի մասին, Հայաստան պետության մասին:


Թքած ունեմ ամենալավ արտասահմանցու կարծիքի վրա:



> Այ սենց կարոևր բաներ կան, ու ինչքան շատ հայ սենց մտածի, էնքան լավա մեր երկրի համար!!!


Դե լավ ա, որ քիչ եք  :Wink:

----------

Varzor (14.08.2012), Շինարար (12.08.2012)

----------

